# ... That Ken Onion Knife ...



## simanco (Dec 16, 2005)

I could have sworn I read on here a thread regarding that Ken Onion chef's knife. You know the one. That pretty one. The curved one.

Now I can't find the thread.

I am thinking it would be a nice Christmas present to me. I have held it in my hand and like the way it felt, but that isn't the same as using it.

Anyone that has it ... how does it feel in comparison to the Henckles an Wusthof that I am familiar with?

I have 6", 8" and 9" chefs now and reach for the 8 most of the time and the 9 if I am working with something large or the 8 isn't in reach for some reason. I will grab the santoku if I am going through lots of veg. And, of course, the 6" chefs just sort of stays in the block most of the time.

So, any opinions on "That Ken Onion Knife" would be appreciated...

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## sushigaijin (Apr 12, 2005)

i've used it, dont really like it. Much prefer the rest of the Shun line. The KO knife just isnt as ergonomic as it claims to be. I have a KO pocket knife that i love, but the kitchen knife is TOO stylized to be used in a kitchen.

Erik.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

For what it's worth, there is a very insighful review of the knife on Amazon. Specifically, it mentions the shortcomings in the knife's construction (i.e. 3/4 tang, gap behind the bolster, etc.)
I am a big Ken Onion fan... I own a scallion pocket knife that I wouldn't give up for anything. There are alot of Shun fans on the site as well. Just haven't heard much about his chef's knife.


----------

